

SPF: A JavaScript framework for navigation and page updates from YouTube - taylorhughes
https://github.com/youtube/spfjs

======
drsintoma
Seems like an alternative to jquery-pjax but I don't see real upside of adding
json to the equation.

------
benologist
This sounds like a local implementation of cloudflare's railgun -
[https://www.cloudflare.com/railgun](https://www.cloudflare.com/railgun)

